# Crappie fishing Lake Livingston Feb 8, 2013



## gcourville (Nov 29, 2009)

Took Rhonda crappie up Kickapoo. As always we met some very nice people, but want to appreciate one fisherman that invited us to pull up and fish next to him where he was catching crappie around brush in 10 to 12' of water. These are the kind of people that make Lake Livingston a great place to take your family fishing. We ended up with 4 crappie, 2 yellow bass and 1 white bass. Water was muddy and wind pushed our aluminum boat around making it tuff to stay on the brush piles and get the minnow on the crappies nose for the bite. We fished minnow at 6' deep in 10 to 12' of water. 

Sorry we didn't take photos.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good to see a report from gcourville. There sure are a lot of freadly folks fishing Kickapoo creek, and it sounds like you guys had about as good luck as any this year. they have ben pretty slow and 4 keepers is about average for many.I think there might be some doing a lot better, but keeping quite about it.


----------

